# The new Ipad?



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Just seen this maybe it will give you a bit of a giggle.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hitler was a Scouser (pt) too wasn't he?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

They should have gone with a name that actually described it: the I-DRM.


----------

